# rbps in sason how often do they spawn ?



## lord or the red belly (Aug 7, 2005)

i have 3 rbps not sure what sex they are there about 4-5 inches im wanting to breed them i have a 48x12x15 tank with plenty of flow i was wondering how big they have to be b4 they begin to spawn what times in the year do they spawn and is there anything i can do to encourage them to spawn there is plenty of flow in the tank to do they need loads of plants 
i have gravel in the bottom but concidering changing to sand ?

any idears or suggesion as big or small i aint bothered


----------

